# German Shorthair for sale



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

Guys, I hate to do this but I need to get rid of a dog. He is a 5 year old German Shorthair. The dog is actually a great dog and is an awesome bird dog. I just have 2 little girls and sometimes he forget's that he is so big, and when they put something in their hands he things its time to play. He doesn't bite, and is not mean he just doesn't do well with 3 year olds.

Jack has been hunted on pheasant, sage grouse, sharptails and has been on alot of chuckars. He was cut last year. I don't have his papers anymore but it was either clown or rusty that was in his bloodline. I never planned on trialing him or breeding him so I didn't pay attention to it.

Jake is a honest hunter who will hunt hard all day. He is a medium ranging dog. He is a great dog, but just needs to be around bigger people. He is my number one dog, and I can count on him to find me birds, but I need to keep the peace at home.

I am not asking much but I will let him go for 300.00, but he must go to a home where he will be hunted.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Good luck, I don't even seem to be able to GIVE one away. And in three days they auction my house, so I don't know what I am going to do.


----------

